# Cebit ab 2014 unter Ausschluss des Privatpublikums



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Juni 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Cebit ab 2014 unter Ausschluss des Privatpublikums*

					Die diesjährige Cebit war die letzte, an der Privatpersonen teilnehmen durften. Die Deutsche Messe AG teilte jetzt mit, dass das Veranstaltungskonzept ab 2014 strikt auf den Businessbereich ausgerichtet werde.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Cebit ab 2014 unter Ausschluss des Privatpublikums*


----------



## Skysnake (10. Juni 2013)

Ich finde die Verschiebung Mo-Fr gut, da Freitags ab 12-15 Uhr eh keine Sau mehr da war außer das Messepersonal, das von tuten und blasen keine Ahnung hat 

WLAN und Gaderobe inkl. ist eigentlich auch längst überfällig...

Eventuell steigt so auch die Anzahl der Mitarbeiter mit Ahnung an den Ständen. Auf die reinen Messemitarbeiter, die nur nett lächeln und einem ein Prospekt in die Hand drücken können, kann ich echt verzichten


----------



## Rizzard (10. Juni 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Eventuell steigt so auch die Anzahl der Mitarbeiter mit Ahnung an den Ständen. Auf die reinen Messemitarbeiter, die nur nett lächeln und einem ein Prospekt in die Hand drücken können, kann ich echt verzichten



Das Problem ist ja, das diese Messemitarbeiter wohl auch gerne auf dich verzichten würden, und lieber einen hätten der einfach sagt, "ohh ein Prospekt, das is ja supi. Danke bis zum nächsten mal."


----------



## Johnson (10. Juni 2013)

Finde ich schade, da man so eventuell auch als nicht IT´ler interessante Kontankte Knüpfen konnte die einen über zukünftige Produkte Informieren, was man auf der Hannover Messe oder der EMO nicht umbedingt sehen konnte. Da die Grenzen im Bereich der Mechatronik und MSR zwischen IT und Maschinenbau verschwimmen ist man auf der Cebit auf solche Themen wie Arduino und alternative Steuerungstechnik eher fündig geworden. Nicht jeder Chef stellt einen eine Karte dafür zurverfügung da man ja kein "Vollzeit IT´ler" ist sonder sich nur um den ganzen kram kümmern muss den die IT nicht gebacken bekommt. Gerade für die Technikbegeisterten und Hobby Basteler ist das ein großer Einschnitt. Aber ich bin guter dinge das man für dieses Problem auch eine Lösung finden wird.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (10. Juni 2013)

Ich hab kein Problem damit, wenn die Cebit völlig auf Buissiness umsteigt - wenn dafür die Cebit Home wieder eingeführt wird...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juni 2013)

Erstmal abwarten, wie die Aussteller reagieren. Denn im Gegensatz zu der News-Formulierung hatten nicht "viele der 18% Privatbesucher" Freikarten, sondern sämtliche verteilten Gratiskarten stecken in den 82% "Fachbesucher". Wenn die dieses künstliche Pushen der Besucherzahlen genauso aufgeben, wie normal verkaufte Tickets, dann wird das eine grundlegend andere Messe. Ich persönlich tippe auf maximal 30%, vermutlich eher 15% der bisherigen Besucherzahlen.
Das wird umgekehrt bedeuten das alle Aussteller, die nicht nur zu Tagung & Kontaktpflege kamen, sondern tatsächlich potentiellen Kunden ihre Produkte präsentieren wollten (und das waren nicht wenige, auch wenn sie fast alle langweilig waren), eigentlich eine neue Messe brauchen.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (10. Juni 2013)

Finde das wirklich sehr schade, bin jedes Jahr sehr gerne zur Cebit gefahren. Wenn man in eh in Hannover wohnt und mit Freikarten vollgeworfen wird (hatte jedes Jahr etwa 5-8 Stück, von denen ich nur eine brauchte) kann man dort hingehen. Hatte sich meiner Meinung nach gelohnt. Finde ich aber nun schade da wird man endlich 16, freut sich die ganzen Jahre dann endlich in die Intel Extreme Masters zu kommen und dann wird die Messe für Privatbesucher abgeschafft  da hätten die noch ein Jahr warten können. Dann muss ich wohl nach Köln zur Gamescom fahren und mir ein Ticket holen nächstes Jahr. 

Ansich fand ich die Messe sehr Interessant bis jetzt, dieses Jahr die Haswell Boards von Asrock und glaube Gigabyte die man dort sehen konnte. Eine 7990 vor seinen Augen (wo sieht man den sonst eine 1000€ Karte, hat schließlich nicht jeder in seinen PC stecken und das man selber eine hat oder ein Freund ist nun sehr unwahrscheinlich). Nun wird man wohl auf das Internet angewiesen sein um Bilder der Cebit zu sehen und kann diese nicht mehr Live erleben. Viele neuen Interessante Sachen ware dort zwar nicht, aber war trotzdem schön zu sehen was dort alles stand. Was vergleichbares in der Nähe gibt es leider auch nix, das nächste Wäre wohl die Computex, die ich aber ein wenig zu weit weg und weiß auch nicht ob man dort als Privatperson rein kommt. Dann bleibt hier nur noch die Gamescom, schade. Für Privatpersonen öffnen werden sie die Cebit denke ich auch nicht mehr, auch wenn sie nächstes Jahr dann fast ganz leer sein wird.

Hoffe aber PCGH wird trotzdem auf der Cebit 2014 sein wer weiß obs neues Mobos etc. zu sehen gibt.


----------



## CoreLHD (10. Juni 2013)

Ich finde das wirklich schade, an Business-Tickets komme ich zwar ran, die hätte ich sowieso gekauft, weil man als normaler Besucher nichts Interessantes sehen kann, aber die Preiserhöhung und die Verschiebung in die Woche nervt, weil ich wenig Zeit habe. Den Cebit-Besuch 2014 kann ich wohl abschreiben.


----------



## exa (10. Juni 2013)

Kein großer Verlust aus Consumersicht...

Man hat sehr selten etwas Messeexklusives gesehen, 95% kennt man schon, wenn man regelmäßig News liest... wie schon angemerkt konnte man als Interesierter Besucher auch nix mit den Leuten anfangen, die da stehen... entweder sie haben gar keine Ahnung von dem was ausgestellt wird, oder sie haben Ahnung, dann ist man als Endverbraucher aber zu nieder um beachtet zu werden.

Das ganze lohnt die 5h hin und 5h zurück einfach nicht, auch nicht mit Freikarte inkl Businessausweis...


----------



## Skysnake (10. Juni 2013)

Naja, dann muss man halt genug Ahnung haben, und ihnen auf den Zahn fühlen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juni 2013)

Nicht jeder hat Spaß daran, Tage lang Leute zu nerven um Dinge zu erfahren, die entweder ungesichert sind oder 1-2-3 Wochen später sowieso überall nachzulesen sind. Ich z.B. habe inbesondere keine Lust, dafür auch noch Geld auszugeben.


----------



## exa (10. Juni 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, dann muss man halt genug Ahnung haben, und ihnen auf den Zahn fühlen



wenn du meinst


----------



## keinnick (11. Juni 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Erstmal abwarten, wie die Aussteller reagieren. Denn im Gegensatz zu der News-Formulierung hatten nicht "viele der 18% Privatbesucher" Freikarten, sondern sämtliche verteilten Gratiskarten stecken in den 82% "Fachbesucher".


 
Sehe ich eigentlich auch so. Ich glaub die Privatpersonen waren die einzigen die 39 Euro für ein Tagesticket hingeblättert haben. Alle "Fachbesucher" oder Leute die auch nur entfernt irgendwie was mit IT zu tun haben, wurden doch bislang jedes Jahr überflutet mit Gratistickets der Aussteller. Da reichte es manchmal schon sich bei nem Newsletter angemeldet zu haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juni 2013)

Aussteller ist ja schon die unbequemere Variante. Seit ich einmal Fachbesucher-Tickets registriert hatte, habe ich jedes Jahr meine Freikarten direkt von der Messe-AG geschickt bekommen  (Dieses Jahr zwei Karten direkt, mit denen man jeweils noch fünf weitere hätte einladen können -> 12 Freieintritte)


----------



## Haspu (11. Juni 2013)

Naja, war aber irgendwie ein logischer Schritt. Ich bin nur unregelmäßig auf der CeBit gewesen aber jedes mal ist es mir so vorgekommen das es für den Heimanwender immer langweiliger wurde.


----------



## Fabiii (17. Juni 2013)

Haspu schrieb:


> Naja, war aber irgendwie ein logischer Schritt. Ich bin nur unregelmäßig auf der CeBit gewesen aber jedes mal ist es mir so vorgekommen das es für den Heimanwender immer langweiliger wurde.


 
Sehe ich ähnlich. Und wenn eine interessante Firma vor Ort war, dann nur in dem Business Bereich wo man so nicht hin konnte. Werde sehr wahrscheinlich nicht mehr hingehen.


----------



## Stockmann (20. Juni 2013)

Ich würde sagen, man kann es erst wirklich sagen ob es ein Positiver oder Negativer schritt ist wenn man nächstes Jahr die Bilanz davon ziehen kann.


----------



## winner961 (24. Juni 2013)

Also so schlimm finde ich es nciht man bekommt normalerweise immer irgendwie an Fachbesuchertickets wenn man jemand kennt


----------



## Wiggo (29. August 2013)

Alle 2,3 Jahre der gleiche Blödsinn aus Hannover. Spätestens am Tag der 1. Bilanzpressekonferenz stellt man fest, dass die Besucherzahlen total niedrig sind und versorgt jede Schule in Niedersachsen mit Freikarten...


----------



## marvinj (10. Oktober 2013)

Die Cebit war schon immer für Endkunden uninteressant ...
Man hat deutlich gesehen, wohin jedesmal die Massen geströmt sind. Und das war die Halle der Intel Extreme Masters. Die haben dir da was geboten 
Für Verkäufer und Unternehmen hat man auf der Cebit allerdings seine Zeit gut investiert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2013)

Dann brauchen die auch weniger Werbegeschenke da die Hyänen wegfallen. Mir persönlich ist es eh uninteressant sich durch die Massen zu schieben um ev. was erhaschen zu können


----------



## Haspu (10. Oktober 2013)

Was man bei der CeBIT unter Massen verstehen kann.


----------



## Skysnake (10. Oktober 2013)

Kommt drauf an, an welchem Tag du hingehst. Wer Freitag oder Samstag hingeht ist halt selbst schuld...


----------



## marvinj (11. Oktober 2013)

Da nn kommt es einem vor wie auf der Gamescom, allerdings nur in der Intel Halle, da dort alle hinschieben 
Interessante Stände wie Asus und co waren sowieso nur im Reseller Berecih, wo nur VIPs hindurften...


----------



## Torndo (11. Dezember 2013)

Finde ich schade, war die letzten Jahr eigentlich immer da. Naja ich denke wer wirklich hin will, kommt auch hin, meistens kennt man ja jemanden, bei dem es gut möglich ist, dass der dort geschäftlich unterwegs sein dürfte, wo man mitgeht beziehungsweise als "Vertretung" ein Ticket bekommt.


----------



## Jogibär (14. Dezember 2013)

Finde ich auch Schade.


----------



## Skysnake (14. Dezember 2013)

Naja, schaumer mal was denn jetzt wirklich draus wird.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen_online (18. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,



PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Die diesjährige Cebit war die letzte, an der Privatpersonen teilnehmen durften.


Das ist natürlich falsch, weil niemand privat von geschäftlich unterscheiden kann und was sind geschäftliche Teilnehmer, die sich wie ich jedes Jahr privat Karten kaufen (naja, meistens gab es von irgednwem eine Freikarte). Firmen zahlen das dem Fußvolk nicht mehr. Urlaub muss ich auch nehmen. Es geht darum, die Eintrittspreise zu erhöhen und auf jedem Fall keinen Wochenendtag zu haben. Aber das ist schon länger so.

Ich sehe das zwiegespalten. Ich bin seit 25 Jahren auf jeder Hannover Messe und Cebit, nur die Cebit Home-Veranstaltungen habe ich immer ausgelassen. Ich hörte mal eine Vorlesung des damaligen Messevorstandes bei uns an der Uni und mit dem waren mir mehrmals zusammen dort. Das hatte was, weil wir mit ihm ganz andere Gespräche mit den Firmen führen konnten. Es gab und gibt auf den Ständen immer sehr gutes Personal, da muss man nur hinkommen und das klappt nur, wenn man die Leute kennt oder ein berechtigstes Interesse hat. Während meiner Promotion z.B. standen mir immer alle Türen offen, wenn man Forschungsvorhaben in der groben Richtung einer Firma hatte und hatte sehr schnell Entwicklungsleiter im Gespräch.

Der typische Besucher von 14-18, der mit großen Tüten Werbegeschenke einsammeln will, war nie gerne gesehen. Der damalige Messechef hat sich aber lange für das ungeliebte Privatpublikum eingesetzt, weil es die Käufer und Studenten von Morgen sind. Markenbindungen können durch kleine Aufmerksamkeiten sehr eng werden. Ich habe immer noch die begehrten alten Kataloge, die zu Vorinternetzeiten zu Standardelementen verteilt wurden und diese Firmen stehen immer noch an erster Stelle, wenn ich mal wieder Informationen suche. Wie Goehrmann immer sagte, ist es eine langfristige Strategien. Dann haben sich die Firmen jetzt wohl durchgesetzt und setzen mehr auf kurzfristigen Gewinn durch vermeintliche  "high Potentials". Schade ...
Hier ein Link zu Veröffentlichungen zum Thema: http://core.coll.mpg.de/Author/Home?author=Goehrmann, Klaus E.

Lieben Gruß

P.S.: 





Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dann brauchen die auch weniger Werbegeschenke da die Hyänen wegfallen. Mir persönlich ist es eh uninteressant sich durch die Massen zu schieben um ev. was erhaschen zu können


 Die Werbegeschenke verursachen doch keine Kosten. Das sind Peanuts im Vergleich zu Standmieten und Verdiensausfall der Mitarbeiter. Wenn Du wüßtes, was der Tand kostet, bedruckte Kulis gibt es z.B. ab 5 Cent das Stück, dann ist das Verteilen teurer als die Ware und alles ist viel billiger, als Fehrsehminuten zu bezahlen.


----------



## das_wesen (31. Dezember 2013)

Dann gehts halt mal nach Kölle zur GamesCom.


----------



## LaTillinator (1. Januar 2014)

Schade 
Da wird die gamescom 2014 noch voller....


----------



## lipt00n (1. Januar 2014)

mein letzter und einziger cebitbesuch war 2003, als 18jähriger. da gehörte ich auch zur tütensammeltruppe (mit anstand, allerdings). und an dem post von rotkäppchen ist auf jeden fall was wahres dran. da hat sich auch ne art kundenbindung festgelegt, der ich bis heute in manchen dingen treu geblieben bin.


----------



## MaxRink (1. Januar 2014)

Ich weis schon, was ich mache. Tickets verscherbeln natürlich. Bin ja Fachpublikum und komm da ran.


----------



## Haspu (1. Januar 2014)

Und du bist dir sicher das dies eine gute Idee ist? Auf der CeBIT ist doch nichts mehr interessantes.


----------



## Lotto (6. Januar 2014)

Ich denke der Ausschluß des Privatpublikums ist sinnvoll. Schon in den letzen Jahren war kaum irgendwas für den Endkunden zu sehen (abzugreifen ). Da zähl ich mich selber auch dazu (wobei es mir eigentlich schon lange nicht mehr ums abgreifen ging). Gab aber kaum was interessantes zu sehen, das meiste war so tief im jeweiligen Business verankert, da hat man halt nur Ahnung wenn man auch in dem Bereich arbeitet.


----------



## Skysnake (6. Januar 2014)

Das stimmt wohl. Zudem war eben Freitag Morgends die Messe an sich zuende. Ab den Mittag waren da nur noch die Hostessen usw an vielen Ständen da. Die können halt das runter faseln was man auch auf jeder 0815 Webseite lesen kann. Die wurden halt 2 Stunden über die Produkte gebreeft und das was dann auch.


----------



## MaxRink (27. Januar 2014)

Hab heute meine Tickets bekommen.


----------



## MyArt (27. Januar 2014)

Komisch, hier ist noch nichts von den gefühlten 20 Gratis Einladungen angekommen


----------



## Wiggo (27. Januar 2014)

Alle paar Jahre grüßt das Murmeltier. Dann will die CeBIT wieder nur Fachbesucher und irgendwann merkt man, dass die Besucherzahlen so gering sind und verteilt in Hannover und Umland wieder Freikarten in Schulen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Februar 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Erstmal abwarten, wie die Aussteller reagieren. Denn im Gegensatz zu der News-Formulierung hatten nicht "viele der 18% Privatbesucher" Freikarten, sondern sämtliche verteilten Gratiskarten stecken in den 82% "Fachbesucher". Wenn die dieses künstliche Pushen der Besucherzahlen genauso aufgeben, wie normal verkaufte Tickets, dann wird das eine grundlegend andere Messe. Ich persönlich tippe auf maximal 30%, vermutlich eher 15% der bisherigen Besucherzahlen.
> Das wird umgekehrt bedeuten das alle Aussteller, die nicht nur zu Tagung & Kontaktpflege kamen, sondern tatsächlich potentiellen Kunden ihre Produkte präsentieren wollten (und das waren nicht wenige, auch wenn sie fast alle langweilig waren), eigentlich eine neue Messe brauchen.




Fazit zur Rätselraterei:
Bleibt wohl alles, wie es schon die letzten Jahre war. Jedenfalls sind bei mir heute die üblichen Fachbesuchercodes eingetroffen - auf der Messer werden dann wohl nur die paar fehlen, die tatsächlich ohne Freikarten da waren.


----------



## Haspu (22. Februar 2014)

Ich lass mich mal zu einer gewagten These hinreisen, aber ich denke das es die CeBit nicht mehr lange geben wird.


----------



## keinnick (22. Februar 2014)

MaxRink schrieb:


> Ich weis schon, was ich mache. Tickets verscherbeln natürlich. Bin ja Fachpublikum und komm da ran.



Wenn Du jemanden findest der doof genug bereit ist Geld dafür auszugeben.  Hier in der Firma haben die ganze Woche schon Unternehmen angerufen und gefragt ob sie uns an ihren Messestand "einladen" dürfen... Die üblichen Mail-Einladungen trudeln natürlich wie jedes Jahr parallel auch ein. 

Ich warte vielleicht einfach noch ein paar Jahre ab, dann bekommt man wahrscheinlich ne Eintrittskarte, Hotelübernachtung und Aufwandsentschädigung damit man da hin rennt.


----------



## MaxRink (22. Februar 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wenn Du jemanden findest der doof genug bereit ist Geld dafür auszugeben.  Hier in der Firma haben die ganze Woche schon Unternehmen angerufen und gefragt ob sie uns an ihren Messestand "einladen" dürfen... Die üblichen Mail-Einladungen trudeln natürlich wie jedes Jahr parallel auch ein.
> 
> Ich warte vielleicht einfach noch ein paar Jahre ab, dann bekommt man wahrscheinlich ne Eintrittskarte, Hotelübernachtung und Aufwandsentschädigung damit man da hin rennt.


 
Ach, die dummen sterben nie aus :d


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Februar 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich warte vielleicht einfach noch ein paar Jahre ab, dann bekommt man wahrscheinlich ne Eintrittskarte, Hotelübernachtung und Aufwandsentschädigung damit man da hin rennt.


 
Also mit "Aufwandsentschädigung" (wie wäre es, wenn die Karten mal nicht nur für den Nahverkehr gelten?  ) könnte man meine Besuchschancen deutlich steigern 

Aber die Karten(ver)käufer fand ich auch schon immer komisch. Bin dann immer geneigt, denen das halbe Dutzend Einladungsoptionen anzubieten, dass ich auf meinen Tickets noch frei habe


----------



## X6Sixcore (24. Februar 2014)

Ich gehe nicht mehr hin.
Nicht nur, dass ich für die Rennerei keine Zeit habe (beruflich), es gibt halt nix mehr zu sehen.

Und nur bei IBM oder SAP auf'm Stand rumlungern ist nicht mein Ding.

In deren Schlipsträgertempeln fühle ich mich immer wie ein Mensch zweiter Klasse.

Und wenn das wegfällt, wofür sich auch Endkunden noch ansatzweise interessieren könnten, dann verkommt die ganze Messe zu einem einzigen riesigen Schlipsträgertempel.
Wobei es 2013 (mitten in der Woche!) schon nix mehr zu sehen gab.

Meine Freikarte ist schon im Müll gelandet.

MfG


----------



## OlafE (3. März 2014)

Seit 1991 war ich bei jeder Cebit dabei, vorher war das aufgrund gewisser politischer Gegebenheiten nicht möglich. Nun ist es wieder Politik, diesmal die Politik der Messegesellschaft (zusammen mit dem Fakt, dass mir mein Arbeitgeber nicht frei gibt und ich auch nicht einsehe, für die CeBIT Urlaub zu nehmen), die mich mal wieder ausgrenzt, obwohl ich als IT Systemadministrator und jemand, der auch zumindest Vorschläge für IT basierte Einkäufe und Infrastrukturmaßnahmen unterbreitet, wohl in die Kategorie der Businessanwender zähle. 
Und zum Nachwuchs kann ich hier einigen der gemachten Anmerkungen nur zustimmen - die CeBIT war eine der besseren Gelegenheiten, Bindungen zwischen Ausstellern und potentiellem Nachwuchs zu erzeugen.
Viele Grüße
Olaf


----------

